# seeds



## carz (Jul 24, 2006)

when you buy seeds from a seed company do you get literature that says what ppm to use per stage of growth according to strain?


----------



## unix (Jul 25, 2006)

no..


----------



## growman (Jul 31, 2006)

Nah, it doesn't matter. 

Here's what I prefer

seedling - 200ppm

small plant - 400ppm

12" high - 500ppm

12" - 24" - 700ppm

then flower

week 1-3 - 700ppm, still grow nutrient
week 4-5 - 1000ppm, bloom nutrient
week 6-10 - 1200-1400ppm, bloom nutrient.  Or for safety, just keep on 1000ppm
week 10-14 - flush solution

Too little nutrient is better than too much.  

If you need more info there is a http://www.indoorgrowingstore.com/hydroponics_grow.htm  grow guide here.


----------

